# Dennis Johnson



## Hand Sword (Feb 22, 2007)

A Boston Celtics member of the retired number class has passed away. Known as DJ, Dennis Johnson passed away after suffering a heart attack.
Rest in Peace DJ!

:asian:


----------



## Carol (Feb 22, 2007)

Oh man...I did not know that...

Rest in peace DJ :asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 22, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Tames D (Feb 22, 2007)

.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 23, 2007)

.


----------



## Catalyst (Feb 23, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 23, 2007)

.


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 23, 2007)

.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Feb 23, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 26, 2007)

Rip, DJ


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 26, 2007)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 26, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## stickarts (Feb 27, 2007)

.


----------

